# فكرة تجميع مواصفات الأجهزة الطبية لطرحها للشراء من الشركات علي هذا الموقع



## hisham666 (28 يونيو 2009)

ارجو ممن لدية مواصفات اجهزة للشراء من الشركات ان يضعها علي المنتدي لكي يستفيد الجميع منها وتجميعها في مكان واحد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (29 يونيو 2009)

*شركه متخصص في اجهزة الاسنان*

السلام عليكم
توجد شركه متخصص في اجهزة الاسنان والمواد الطبيه وتتوفر عندهم افضل الاسعار والاجهزة الحديثه ولهم تعامل كثير في منطقه الوطن العربي . 
الاتصال على الرقم 00971507154231


----------



## katanoma (30 يونيو 2009)

:20:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اخواني المهندسين المتخصصين في الأجهزة الطبية.أنا مهندس اجهزة طبية ومتخصص في مجال العقود ومستعد لمساعدة المهندسين الراغبين في شراء الأجهزة الطبية وخصوصاً في العراق من ناحية المواصفات الفنية وشروط العقد العامة وغيرها من تفاصيل الشراء...
وتقبلو فائق احترامي وأعتزازي بكل من يعمل في المجال الهندسي والطبي..
تحياتي​


----------



## katanoma (30 يونيو 2009)

*المساعدة في مواصفات وعقود الأجهزة الطبية*

:20:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اخواني المهندسين المتخصصين في الأجهزة الطبية.أنا مهندس اجهزة طبية ومتخصص في مجال العقود ومستعد لمساعدة المهندسين الراغبين في شراء الأجهزة الطبية وخصوصاً في العراق من ناحية المواصفات الفنية وشروط العقد العامة وغيرها من تفاصيل الشراء...
وتقبلو فائق احترامي وأعتزازي بكل من يعمل في المجال الهندسي والطبي..
تحياتي​


----------



## asso_y (1 يوليو 2009)

اخوي المهندسkatanoma في البداية اشكرك على هذا الطرح الجديد واني مهندس biomedical eng في مستشفى حكومي في العراق اذا عندك معلومات حول اسعار ومواصفات الاجهزة الخدمية او صيانة الاجهزة التي نريد ان نشتريها وهي 1- جهاز lung test هو الجهاز الذي يستخدم لفحص مدى كفاءة وجودة عمل جهاز المنفسة الصناعية ventilator 
2- vt mobile gas flow analyzer الجهاز بانه يعطي القراءات على شكل رقمي وضغط الشهيق والزفير
3- جهاز ecg simulator وهو جهاز يستخدم وفي معرفة عطل جهاز تخطيط القلب وهو يعمل بمكان المريض لتحديد العطل ايظا 
4- جهاز radiometer يستخدم بمعرفة قيمة الاشعاع الموجود في الغرفة 
ارجو منك الرد حول مواصفات الجيده والاسعار التقريبا ومكان التجهيز (الشركات المجهزة ) باقرب وقت من اجل شراء هذه الاجهزة من الاسواق المحلية ان وجدت من اجل المصلحة العامة اخوك asso_y


----------



## katanoma (4 يوليو 2009)

الأخ المهندس asso_y حياك الله واشكرك على تواصلك معنا.. لدي بعض الملاحضات حول طلبكم الكريم ارجو اجابتي عنها:
1. بالنسبة لجهاز Lung Test فهو جهاز يستخدم لقياس كفاءة الرئة عند الانسان ويسمى ايضاً Pulmonary Function Test وهذا الجهاز يعطي عدة متغيرات Parameters عن الرئة ويعطي ايضاً ضغط الشهيق والزفير ويربط مباشرةً على فم المريض ويطلب منه التنفس حيث تتم القراءة للمتغيرات كافة. لذا أرجو توضيح الجهاز المطلوب حيث ان الجهاز المذكور لايربط على الـVentilator المستخدم في صالات النعاش ICU.
2. نفس ما ذكر أعلاه.
3. هذا الجهاز اصبح قديماً جداً حيث ان أجهزة تخطيط القلب الحديثة تحدد العطل ذاتياً او من خلال ربط الجهاز الى اللابتوب واستخدام برنامج الصيانة. ان معظم الاجهزة الحديثة هي غير قابلة للصيانة اليدوية وسابحث لك عن هذا الجهاز كونه مصنع يدوياً عند أحد اصدقائي!!!
4. بالنسبة لجهاز قياس اشعة X فاضل الاتصال بمهندسي البيئة في وزارة البيئة في العراق لكي يقوموا باعطائك تفاصيل دقيقة وايضاً، سأقوم بالاتصال بهم واعطائك تفاصيل الموضوع.
أما بالنسبة للأسعار التخمينية فأعطني مجال 3 ايام لغرض البحت والاتصال بالشركات عامةً.

مع التقدير وشكرا جزيلاً​[/SIZE][/SIZE]​​[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (4 يوليو 2009)

اولا انا باشكر كاتب الموضوع
واحب انوه اخوانى انى صاحب شركه اجهزه طبيه بمصر تتخصص فى مجال العنايه المركزه وحجر العمليات ووحدات الاشعه بجميع انواعها ووحدات الأطفال المبتسرين كما تعمل الشركه فى توريد الأثاثات الطبيه على مستوى عالى من الجوده والسعر على اتم استعداد تصدير هذه الأثاثات الى اى دوله من دول العالم لمن يريد
وشكرا جزيل وللتواصل 0020105423216
[email protected]


----------



## asso_y (5 يوليو 2009)

من جديد اشكرك على الرد والموضوع كالاتي :
1- بالنسبة لـ venilator اني بحثت على النت وجدت هذا الاسم لكن الجهاز المطلوب هو جهاز لفحص مدى كفاءة وعمل لـventilator وهو مستخدم في الشركات وليس في الدوائر الحكومية فارجو منك اسم الجهاز وسعره وكيفية شراءه في العراق ان وجد لان والله ترى دمروني المخدرين وانت اعرف مني اكيد 
2----
3-اذا انت تقول ان هناك برنامج لصيانة الجهاز ecgعلى الحاسوب هذا افضل لان اني معلوماتي بالحاسوب تقريبا جيده جدا كيف يمكنني الحصول على البرنامج والعمل عليه حتى ولو بثمن وبالنسبة التصنيع المحلي لجهاز simulater يرجى ارسال كل الدوائر الالكترونية والملحقات من اجل عمل هذا الجهاز وتطويره 
هذا ولكم الشكر والتقدير وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
اخوك مهندس طب الحياتي asso_y


----------



## asso_y (11 يوليو 2009)

الله يساعدك لان ترى اني كاعد انتظر منك الرد ممنون


----------



## samar111 (26 يوليو 2009)

من اقوى شركات الأجهزة الطبية فى المجال الطبى و الأسنان العزبى و يصدر لكافة الدول tel 002 02 24727120
0102132640
تريد مهندسى اجهزة طبية للعمل فى مجال الصيانة و المبيعات


----------



## bouna (29 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع جيد جدا ونرجو من الدكتور والزملاء المهندسين المساعدة في وضع مواصفات لاجهزة الاشعة السينية وشكرا


----------



## amod (29 أبريل 2010)

اخواني المهندسين 
بداية احب ان اشكر صاحب الفكرة الرائعة وهي المساهمة باعداد مواصفات الاجهزة وتقديمها في هذا المنتدى التفاعلي لكي يتسنى من الجميع الاستفادة والمشاركة و تحديث المواصفات الخاصة بالاجهزة فكل يوم نجد ماهو جديد في عالم الاجهزة مع زيادة التكنولوجيا والعلم وكذلك معرفة مالدى كل شركة من مميزات تختلف عن قريناتها في السوق العالمي ولذلك ارجو من الجميع التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع كل حسب خبرته ومجال عمله ومالديه من معلومات لاثراء هذا الملتقى العظيم بالمعلومات القيمة ولتكن هذه المشاركات معلوماتيه وليست تسويقيه او تفضيلية مع اضافة صور لو امكن للاجهزة واكسسواراتها ولكم مني وافر الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## medapp (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا زملائي.
م.محمود العبو.
[email protected]
+79280770707.
إختصاس أجهزة طبية.
سوري الأصل (منتسب نقابة حلب للمهندسين).
مقيم في روسيا الإتحادية و أعمل بمجال الصيانة و بيع الأجهزة و المعدات الطبية (روسية،برازيلية.ألمانية،أميركية،و يابانية).
الله يقدرني أفيد و أسفيد


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank you 
very good idea


----------



## نور القدر (16 أكتوبر 2010)

عايزة مواصفات لجهاز قسطرة القلب


----------



## medapp (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا زملائي.
م.محمود العبو.
[email protected]
0079267731773.
إختصاس أجهزة طبية.
سوري الأصل (منتسب نقابة حلب للمهندسين).
مقيم في روسيا الإتحادية و أعمل بمجال الصيانة و بيع الأجهزة و المعدات الطبية (روسية،برازيلية.ألمانية،أميركية،و يابانية).
الله يقدرني أفيد و أسفيد


----------



## haedar alrobae (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم samar111 اني مهندس طبية مستعد ان اساعدك ان اعمل تسويق و صيانة ولكن بالعراق فقط 
اذا امكن ارسلي pdf بي كلشي عن الاجهزة والمنشا والاسعار 
تحياتي


----------



## katanoma (13 فبراير 2011)

سلام
نور القدر ان شاء الله استطيع مساعدتك في مواصفات جهاز القسطرة القلبية، لكن اعطيني بعض المعلومات اولاً حول استخدام الجهاز هل هو للكبار ام للصغار؟ فهذا الشيء مهم جداً ويعتبر كحد فاصل في الاختيار
تحياتي


----------

